# whats the cheapest place to buy deer corn



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

any ideas?in a bag or anywhere i can get it in bulk cheaper?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

is this a trick question?


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

dbarham said:


> is this a trick question?


If it is then the correct answer would be any place that it doesn't have a deer on the oustside of the bag.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

not a trick just lookin 4 the best deal on deer corn.


----------



## texasoutlaw (Oct 2, 2006)

6.99 academy seen it at that price pretty much every place i have gone.


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

*Corn prices*

wallerricedryer.com

Current prices as per thier site. Bought bulk from them twice, first was clean as can be second had some cob bits in it. hope this helps!
10-19 bags = $ 7.00 
20-49 bags = $ 6.75 
50-99 bags = $ 6.70 
100-199 bags = $ 6.65 
200 bags = $ 6.6


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

7.25 for 50# at L&E in Poth...


----------



## captaindad (May 27, 2008)

I paid $7.00 each for 1200# in 50# bags at the feed store in Woodsboro on 10/07/08. They said it was due to drop from there.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

NADA, TX. Leopold Grain. rs


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

texasoutlaw said:


> 6.99 academy seen it at that price pretty much every place i have gone.


 thats 40# though right? the other fellas are quoting 50#ers


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The price should keep dropping later in the season, just buy what you need for now. Corn futures have been under $4/bushel all week.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

dont buy in mont belvieu......$18.00 a hundred #'s....I saw my bill and said holy ****


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

I just paid 6.95 a 50# at Mumme's in Hondo. That is the cleanest corn you will find. I do not like paper bags though.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

The Academy bags are a rip off IMHO. Mumme's or Lyssey and Eckel (L&E) are a much better deal, and that is what they do... sell feed. The price that refugioco quoted is 30 cents cheaper than what I paid in early September at Mumme's in Hondo.

$6.95/ 50# bag = $.139 

$6.99/ 40# bag = $.1747


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

****STOP THE MADNESS****

corn is for sissies..!!





oh yea...East Bernard feed....$7.00 bag....good quality.....


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

D-i-c-k-s sporting goods is $5.99 for 40lbs. If you have any friends that work at Bass Pro I was getting for $4.70 per 40lb bag. Last year it was $3.00 a bag. 

Corn futures have come way down, however we are getting screwed until possible late in the season.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

refugioco said:


> I just paid 6.95 a 50# at Mumme's in Hondo. That is the cleanest corn you will find. I do not like paper bags though.


Paper bags are better than plastic. The plastic ones tend to trap moisture in the bag. Have not got any for a month but it was 7.30 in College Station at Producers and a little cheaper in Brenham.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> D-i-c-k-s sporting goods is $5.99 for 40lbs. If you have any friends that work at Bass Pro I was getting for $4.70 per 40lb bag. Last year it was $3.00 a bag.
> 
> Corn futures have come way down, however we are getting screwed until possible late in the season.


D-I-C-Ks has their corn on sale this week.

$5.49 for a 40 lb. bag. That equals to 13.7 cents per pound. Pretty low considering everyone else.

Open up the TPWD Outdoor Annual (i.e. the "rule book") and cut out the D-I-C-Ks coupon for $10 off any purchase over $25 and the corn price drops even more. The coupons expire next summer.

Of note: Academy honors the D-I-C-Ks coupon in the Outdoor Annual.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

come to the coop in el campo if you want bulk...6$cwt


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

$12.00 a hundred bulk in Seguin.
Schulze Grain 830-379-238

As clean as bulk corn as i have ever bought. Been buying from them for years.Bought some last week that was this years crop and it was real small.I dont know what difference it might make but I know they will have to work a little harder to pick it up.

Mike


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

If you hunt further south, Orange Grove Co-op has it for $12.50 a hundred. Pretty clean too.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*corn prices*

East Benard.If you buy 500 lbs.it's 5.75 per 50#


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I THINK I FOUND IT 14 DOLLARS A HUNDRED IS THAT OK?


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Any suggestions in Edna or Victoria area? I found Northside feed 50# for 7.25


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> Corn futures have come way down, however we are getting screwed until possible late in the season.


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a.YrOnFi9aJM&refer=home



Bloomberg said:


> Wheat fell to $5.1625 a bushel on the Chicago Board of Trade on Oct. 24, touching a 16-month low of $4.965. On Feb. 27, it reached a record $13.495. Corn fell 7.5 percent last week and touched a one-year low of $3.64 a bushel today, compared with a peak of $7.9925 on June 27. Soybeans fell 4.4 percent last week to $8.67 a bushel and are down 47 percent from a record $16.3675 on July 3. Rough-rice futures are down 41 percent to $14.685 per 100 pounds from $25.07, the highest ever, on April 24. .


Where are all the guys who were whining about high gas prices last summer? Agriculture gets a pass and the oil companies don't?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

NADA, TX. Leopold Grain, paid $6.65 per 50# bag the other day.

TH


----------



## BOOM VANG (Jul 14, 2008)

yep. the leopold place in Nada. i went and picked up 50 bags friday at $6.60/pc.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Nada Texas is the cheapest I have found and if you bring the bags back you can get it for $6.15/50# as of last week. Where abouts are you getting it in East Bernard where is this feed place at?


----------

